# Spyder's Thread



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
All photos taken with a Nikon D40 X. Stock Nikkor 18-55 mm Lense

Does anyone know how to upload the pictures off of Flickr?? Is it even possible??

my username is (MMorra1) on Flickr

thanks


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

Xenesthis intermedia male (FOR SALE)





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
slight colour boosting in these photos but its not far off from the truth at all.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (May 4, 2009)

Nice photos. Is that just a normal a. avic?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

Yeah, its just a normal mature male A.avic. (male belongs to Fred. aka ORO)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Avicularia avicularia breeding group
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Koh_ (May 4, 2009)

is that x. intermedia ?
the enclosure looks really nice!!!!!!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

yes it is X.intermedia. Its a immature male and I am looking to sell him off. 

thank you. it took a long time for the enclosure to look real.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Psalmopous irminia Breeding group
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





 ( sorry this was taken with a point and shoot camera)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ORO (May 4, 2009)

> Yeah, its just a normal mature male A.avic


Hey thats my boy there, he looks good:clap:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

Haha yeah he looks quite large on me neck there.

He mated with my female again yesterday.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lampropelma violaceopes (female???)
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Geiko (Leopard gecko)
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

reserved for photos


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 4, 2009)

Reserved for photos

feel free to comment though


----------



## seanbond (May 4, 2009)

kewl shots


----------



## ORO (May 4, 2009)

Great shots, enclosures look real sharp, keep him busy maybe hes a slow learner


----------



## spiderfield (May 5, 2009)

Awesome pics dude!  I really like the "natural" looks of your enclosures...i'm sure it must've taken a lot of effort to reproduce that. :clap:


----------



## BrynWilliams (May 5, 2009)

Very nice

The gecko shots were great too!


----------



## _bob_ (May 5, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> Haha yeah he looks quite large on me neck there.


Male :clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 5, 2009)

DAMN.

well at least i have 1 confirmed female out of 3... could be worse.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 7, 2009)

My workstation
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Bad news- Female pink toe molted// rendering all matings useless





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 7, 2009)

Poecilotheria rufilata
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------




I really like this shot, dont know why...
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 13, 2009)

Poecilotheria ornata MF (looking for a boyfriend)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





 (sorry about the poo on the glass...)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## seanbond (May 13, 2009)

wow!
were these photoshopped or just spectacular?
very nice regardless


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 13, 2009)

new project

(8 spider) Poecilotheria regalis colony.

I just recieved these slings and have paired them for now to see if there are any really agressive members in the group and avoid catastrophic loss.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group [A]





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group *





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group [C]





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Group [D]





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 13, 2009)

i used a bar or two of colour boost, and low D-Lighting combined with a lower brightness. So the colours are true and there, ive just enhanced them slightly for visual appeal. Ill start adding a stock photo of the spider after every shoot from now on.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 13, 2009)

Here is a stock untouched, uncropped picture of the ornata.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 16, 2009)

I feel like this could go on a valentines day card...





 :drool:


----------



## Koh_ (May 16, 2009)

that's a nice looking ornata. !
and those communal things look ok but i would put some pieces of wood in.
btw, how is your irminia sack going?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 16, 2009)

Hey koh 

those paired communals were the preliminary tests.

I have since moved them all into this cube.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Irminia dropped a sac a few days ago    
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tapahtyn (May 16, 2009)

Beautiful P irminias


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 18, 2009)

My first attempt at outdoor photography. Comment please.. this is amateur hour.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 23, 2009)

P. audax  
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Miss Bianca (May 23, 2009)

Love these auddax shots... 
and the pink-toe shots! Those toes look _very_ pink! 
and pg1 is awesome ... very_ very _nice work
with these outdoor shots as well


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 24, 2009)

P. Rufilata getting a little pissy. I think she will be molting soon.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
P. Ornata lady  (going to fix up her enclosure very soon. documentation will follow... I am so going to get but  )





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Avicularia Avicularia 2nd mating post female molt... She was the most responsive she has ever been. drumming Very loudly.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*this is how a male should NOT initiate mating*





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
He didnt hook her fangs.. he is barely holding on to her... insertions were seen regardless.





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
The most dostile female ever. She will tolerate that male chashing her around the cage ALL night... i removed the horney little bugger.

ORO, if you are watching, cross your fingers! Its about time we get some kids!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (May 24, 2009)

Sorry about the blurryness of the mating pictures. i was caught off guard. i didn't think the female would actually be in the mood. and lighting conditions were horrible.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 2, 2009)

One of my new H.macs. I now have 5 total
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 6, 2009)

House spider 
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is the extreme limit of my Nikkor 18-55 mm lense...


----------



## Draiman (Jun 6, 2009)

Don't you think the oversaturation you do with your pictures is misleading, especially to newcomers to the hobby?

I don't think it gets you many fans either, since your pictures are a far cry from the spiders' true coloration.

Let's do a comparison, shall we?













Hmm?


----------



## Everyexcuse4me (Jun 6, 2009)

The colors from your shots are REALLY harsh. Honestly, the originals look better (meaning the one you didn't touch). Seriously look artificial.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 6, 2009)

As I clearly stated in my title this is my photography thread. I also clearly stated in one of my posts above that i do use some color boost, but it only takes a bar or two for the tarantulas Natural Hues to pop out. 

Misleading? No i don't find it misleading at all considering it would most likely cause a newcommer to want one of these beautiful spiders even more, in order to see its colors in real life.

You may not be a fan of my pictures, or of me, But im going to ask you kindly to step aside and allow me my right to post my photographs in this thread. I don't need or appreciate your comments.

Edit: On second thought, I do agree that *some* of these photos do have too much color boost. I will keep this in mind for future pictures. thanks for the input


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 7, 2009)

OK

well that was a lot of work. I managed to de-saturate all of my tarantula pictures to appease everyone and put a stop to the stoning.

From now on I will not use any color boosting in my photos.

*Its going to take a while to fix up my Flickr account, Ill do that tomorrow.*


----------



## samatwwe (Jun 7, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> Poecilotheria ornata MF (looking for a boyfriend)
> -----------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> ...




BEAUTIFUL P. ORNATA! enough said


----------



## Miss Bianca (Jun 7, 2009)

enough said is _right_! what a beaut!


----------



## WS6Lethal (Jun 7, 2009)

Love the Ornata as well.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks guys


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 11, 2009)

I'm not going to lie, I am pretty excited about these next pictures.

zebra jumping spider (not sure of scientific name)
These jumpers are very common to southern ontario and always get looked over, beautiful specimen though.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------






-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
There are more on my Flickr account...

Even with the chilling the specimen was exceptionally hard to photograph, Sorry I didn't get a head on shot of it. The spider appears to be in a death curl, although after a few seconds post freezer it sporadically got up and moved around.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 11, 2009)

Stromatopelma Calciatum
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 15, 2009)

No color boosting or saturation changes at all. I upped the brightness to white out the background. Colors are true.

Psalmopoeus Irminia MF (SOLD)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Psalmopoeus Irminia MM (SOLD)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





(God I wish i had a macro lense ****)
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
more at http://www.flickr.com/photos/38051372@N04/


----------



## Thompson08 (Jun 15, 2009)

hey your pics are very nice! What camera and lens are you using?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 15, 2009)

nikon D40X with stock 18-55 mm.

It has its limits, but i like the body as it is small. All I need is a nice 105mm nikkor macro lense...and 800 bucks that I don't have... bahahah


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 15, 2009)

new slings...

Avicularia purpurea
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

Avicularia minatrix
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------

all thanks to Tarantula Canada! thanks guys!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jun 28, 2009)

Guelph Conservatory.
Styrofoam backgrounds were whited out, otherwise no alterations to these photos than cropping.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 5, 2009)

Random house spider
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 10, 2009)

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 20, 2009)




----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 20, 2009)

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
P.audax post-eggsac

tons of free babies if anyone is interested


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jul 22, 2009)

freshly molted Avicularia pupurea
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





freshly molted Avicularia minatrix


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 2, 2009)

ISO MM P.Ornata





--------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------





--------------------------------------------------------------------------






False bottom for drainage 






--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ill be breeding my Mature female Ornata with this male once he matures


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 2, 2009)

All i've been getting lately are lurkers  Post something guys I'd like some input.

Good or Bad 

I'm going to get a HD INSIGMA DV camcorder in the not too distant future and will be making some tutorials and feeding videos. Anyone have any input on this camcorder or any better ones for HD video for under 100 dollars? I can find used ones for ~90 bucks

Oh, and I;ve recently aquired a P.Metallica sling and am networking with a breeder to trade P.irminia slings for another P.Metallica 1 inch specimen.


----------



## moose35 (Aug 2, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> All i've been getting lately are lurkers  Post something guys I'd like some input.


you picture thread is horrible.









haha
that ornata setup is ok though 


   moose


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 2, 2009)

haha really? 






How can I improve it?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 2, 2009)

Fresh molt for the Avicularia minatrix





^No flash
----------------------------------------------------------------------------





^Flash

True color is somewhere in between. 


 I just bought an INSIGMA HD DV camcorder, should be here wednsday! Get ready for some quality videos!


----------



## Anthony Straus (Aug 2, 2009)

Nice, I'm pumped for some vids!!


----------



## moose35 (Aug 3, 2009)

i was only messing with ya.
it looks great.


you had said you wanted some comments so i left some comments.

awesome pics .
can't wait for the HD vids



                  moose


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 4, 2009)

Moose, is the quote in your Sig meant to be sarcastic?  If so, Lol


----------



## moose35 (Aug 5, 2009)

spyderowner69 said:


> Moose, is the quote in your Sig meant to be sarcastic?  If so, Lol


 



       moose


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 7, 2009)

Ok, So my Ornata girl just molted out of nowhere. Iv'e Got a ISO MM, and a MM on the way for her.

And yes, she is purple :drool: :drool: :drool: 

No color boosting at all. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
























This is all I could get, she is 2 days postmolt. I will be rehousing her in a 25 gallon tank for breeding for the next few months. Pictures will come, and hopefully some HD video of the matings!


----------



## seanbond (Aug 7, 2009)

ooooh, shes looking good.
good luck with the breedings.


----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 7, 2009)

You have a very nice thread.  I'll be looking forward to seeing more of your pics.


----------



## Koh_ (Aug 7, 2009)

Mike
the ornata looks nice ! 
my male is on the way soon bro.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey, thanks everyone. sorry about those crappy pictures. Hopefully I can get great ones of her next week. Camcorder is MIA right now..Hoping to get it next week, friday at the latest!


----------



## Noexcuse4you (Aug 7, 2009)

Sweet ornata!  Definitely one of my favorite species.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 10, 2009)




----------



## biomarine2000 (Aug 10, 2009)

The bottom shot of the ornata is stunning.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 13, 2009)




----------



## Miss Bianca (Aug 13, 2009)

Lovin' that last picture!! Was it doing anything in particular there?? (Can't really tell I'm on my BB)


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 13, 2009)

being all shy in her new tank.


----------



## seanbond (Aug 13, 2009)

hot pink!!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 18, 2009)

Full view of P.Ornata breeding 25 gallon tank





For when she is done manufacturing babies


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

Hey everyone (posters and lurkers)... Please check out my new *youtube *channel. Post, comment, rate, and subscribe if you like what you see.

http://www.youtube.com/user/SpyderownerSixtyNine





Oh, and Miss Bianca, your 2 Psalmopoeus irminia slings are being shipped this up comming monday!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 22, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/PCiJ_LTglB8&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/PCiJ_LTglB8&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1qllufVuPw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/t1qllufVuPw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>
[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvh125wh_Us&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/mvh125wh_Us&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/_zWK8Fx-sp0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/_zWK8Fx-sp0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wMtuk_8QIIY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wMtuk_8QIIY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQ7g4iluKKw&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uQ7g4iluKKw&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
--------------------------------------------------------------------------



Enclosure view
--------------------------------------------------------------------------





Soil Profile shot
--------------------------------------------------------------------------





Back side
--------------------------------------------------------------------------





Burrow view
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Haplopelma lividum
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## jani taler (Aug 27, 2009)

Beautiful lividum and great vids!:clap:


----------



## TiogaWhiteTiger (Aug 27, 2009)

Vary nice man! Beautiful place for H.lividum! What the music in the last video?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

its called Dreamscape, its just one of the songs for audioswap youtube allows for videos.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't steal this^ lol

I plan on making a female and male dorsal pattern display of all the pokie species I have when they are all adults.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 1, 2009)

*1.1 Poecilotheria ornata*





---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*1.0 Poecilotheria rufilata*

















---------------------------------------------------------------------------
*0.1 Avicularia avicularia*


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 4, 2009)

0.1 Avicularia avicularia


----------



## biomarine2000 (Sep 4, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> 0.1 Avicularia avicularia


That is one SWEET shot!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 5, 2009)

*one of my L.V;s molted *






----------------------------------------------------------------------------





----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Unfortunatly this is all I could capture for now.

Here are some vids...
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/AKUtYyJgkco&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/AKUtYyJgkco&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/nxNjAp6cdFY&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/nxNjAp6cdFY&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YOUTUBE]

I drenched the enclosure trying to get it to drink but it will dry out in no time. It's very hot and breezy in Guelph these days...


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 23, 2009)




----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 26, 2009)

no love lately? What am I doing wrong??


----------



## Miss Bianca (Sep 27, 2009)

Now look at that irminia


----------



## ZergFront (Sep 27, 2009)

Awwww, cute. My psalmos are pretty small still (4th instars).


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Sep 30, 2009)

Just a Juvi Female Poecilotheria Regalis. one of 6 in the colony.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 3, 2009)

My buddies MM P.Ornata





only thing I did was add the tag.

comments?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 5, 2009)

NO COMMENTS?? LOL

I know the last picture looks photoshopped, but it really isnt, just flash close to the postmolt guy!!


----------



## Agent Jones (Oct 5, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> Just a Juvi Female Poecilotheria Regalis. one of 6 in the colony.


She looks cuddle-able :worship:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah, Im not sure how it happened, but that image turned out very warm. Love it.

Here is a crappy picture of my MF Poecilotheria Rufilata


----------



## Miss Bianca (Oct 8, 2009)

Spyder 1.0 said:


> yeah, Im not sure how it happened, but that image turned out very warm. Love it.
> 
> Here is a crappy picture of my MF Poecilotheria Rufilata


That girl is preeeeeetyyyy


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 17, 2009)




----------



## seanbond (Oct 17, 2009)

nice metallica!


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks Sean!

Ive got a feeling she is a female, but its iffy right now. Ill post a ventral shot after "it's" next molt.


----------



## Ariel (Oct 17, 2009)

great shots! Your rufiliata is gorgeous:worship:


----------



## Mattyb (Oct 18, 2009)

Very very nice pictures. I need to invest in a nice camera.


----------



## Endagr8 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome _metallica_ and _irminia_ shots! :clap: :worship:


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thanks all. The other pokie sling in the trio of pictures is a P.miranda btw :drool:


----------



## maitre (Nov 2, 2009)

Great pics Morra!

I wanna take some detailed shots of my babies but they all looove to bolt (esp the OBT's) so I just keep them in their cages  I'll get pics when they're older and larger (easier to take a photo of a larger creature, imo)

Btw, for the lividium enclosure, aren't you scared the pre-made burrow might collapse?


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 14, 2009)

The soil layers are complex enough to sustain any collapsing. That and it is compacted down fairly well. If she did decide to dig out the entire bottom then yeah I'd get a little worried. lol.

[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVuVhgdbSZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FVuVhgdbSZM&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Older transfer video
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/477HDH8-4XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/477HDH8-4XU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

old Display video
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFFNrgpFdLU&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/XFFNrgpFdLU&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Newer Transfer video
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOkRNXu-8-o&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/QOkRNXu-8-o&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Part Deux
[youtube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/91n87OjH7j0&hl=en_US&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/91n87OjH7j0&hl=en_US&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/youtube]

Sub to my channel if you like what I do


----------



## Koh_ (Dec 14, 2009)

nice video Mike.!
any news for the ornata girl? lol


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Dec 16, 2009)

not yet, she is still eating...........

Im hoping for a sac over the holidays. The suspense is killing me, I can't imagine how you must be feeling!

I'm awaiting news on my little MM P.rufilata's endeavors with the 9 inch wonder.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 21, 2010)

It has been a while. Lots have changed.






------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------





------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## biomarine2000 (Jan 22, 2010)

The first pic of your sing blue in post #109 just WOW's me.  Absolutely stunning.  I love it!  It should be on a shirt.


----------



## Spyder 1.0 (Jan 22, 2010)

Yeah, I got lucky with that shot.


----------

